# All-City Junk Yard Dog



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Built my new All-City Junk Yard Dog. Wanted a single speed for fun and something different.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks like a nice setup for bashing around town. I'm not a fan of moustache bars, but I know a lot of people like them. What's the gearing on that? Looks mighty low.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

JCavilia said:


> Looks like a nice setup for bashing around town. I'm not a fan of moustache bars, but I know a lot of people like them. What's the gearing on that? Looks mighty low.


36/16, Perfect for crushed gravel trails and around town, have not tried it uphill on mountain bike trails.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

tipstall said:


> 36/16, Perfect for crushed gravel trails and around town, have not tried it uphill on mountain bike trails.


About 60 gear inches. Sounds just right for those uses. Fun.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

I've been lusting after this frame since I learned about it. If I wasn't so attached to my current 'round-towner I'd grab one in a heartbeat.

I couldn't really tell from the pics I've seen, but is there a way to mount a rear rack?


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

View attachment 303178


Does this help?


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Looks like a nice setup for bashing around town. I'm not a fan of moustache bars, but I know a lot of people like them.


Looks great, I like it, but was not a fan of similar bars out on the trails...might be ok around town just felt like no control at speed.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Really liking this bike, just fun.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

i like how the fork almost looks like it has crowns.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Really a nice looking bike. I'm sure you will keep the chain looking like it does in the picture for as long as you own the bike! 

I've never ridden a single speed but they always fascinated me and I would like to ride one to see what its like. 

The other day I came upon a guy riding one up ahead of me about two-hundred yards while I was out on a long ride. I wasn't trying to catch him but I happen to be going just ever so slightly faster than he so I got to watch him ride for some time on the bike and I was impressed with both he and the bike. 

Have fun on your new baby!


----------



## dwt (Apr 2, 2002)

JCavilia said:


> Looks like a nice setup for bashing around town. I'm not a fan of moustache bars, but I know a lot of people like them. What's the gearing on that? Looks mighty low.


If higher mileage is not OP's intent he should be happy with the bars. If he's mainly riding city & urban, a more upright body position might be simpler and more comfy than drops. IME, it's only when you venture out on the roads in the over 20 mile range that discomfort from lack of multiple hand positions with mustache, flat and riser bars will kick in. When the mileage goes up, drop bars with brake hoods rule. I've used them all and currently am running mountain bike riser bars with ergonomic grips & bar ends. No roadie or mtb rider approves of that combo;. I suppose the bike looks weird. But upright soothes my back and is good for climbing while standing. The bar ends and ergo grips give me enough hand positions to live with so far


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

tipstall said:


> 36/16, Perfect for crushed gravel trails and around town, have not tried it uphill on mountain bike trails.





JCavilia said:


> About 60 gear inches. Sounds just right for those uses. Fun.


Agreed. 



Love Commander said:


> I've been lusting after this frame since I learned about it. If I wasn't so attached to my current 'round-towner I'd grab one in a heartbeat.
> 
> I couldn't really tell from the pics I've seen, but is there a way to mount a rear rack?


Do eeet, you'll like it.



GlobalGuy said:


> Really a nice looking bike. I'm sure you will keep the chain looking like it does in the picture for as long as you own the bike!
> 
> I've never ridden a single speed but they always fascinated me and I would like to ride one to see what its like.
> 
> ...


OP's bike still looks sweet in those pics. 

@GlobalGuy, you should pick one up for fun and/or around town riding, I love my SS fixie roadbike...but I love all my bikes.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

dwt said:


> If higher mileage is not OP's intent he should be happy with the bars. If he's mainly riding city & urban, a more upright body position might be simpler and more comfy than drops. IME, it's only when you venture out on the roads in the over 20 mile range that discomfort from lack of multiple hand positions with mustache, flat and riser bars will kick in. When the mileage goes up, drop bars with brake hoods rule. I've used them all and currently am running mountain bike riser bars with ergonomic grips & bar ends. No roadie or mtb rider approves of that combo;. I suppose the bike looks weird. But upright soothes my back and is good for climbing while standing. The bar ends and ergo grips give me enough hand positions to live with so far


The lack of hand positions do cause my hands to go numb. I use it for short trips, I have other bikes.


----------



## dwt (Apr 2, 2002)

tipstall said:


> The lack of hand positions do cause my hands to go numb. I use it for short trips, I have other bikes.


I don't know whether the ergo grips I have on my riser bar work with mustache bar. When you combine the wrist cushion on these grips with a bar end, the number of hand positions increases substantially. Mine were modestly priced from EBay. They range from inexpensive and cheap to pricey. The main thing to avoid is a cheap knock off that will slip and slide as soon as you stand and put torque on it. Mine have lock on rings on the inside and the bar ends lock on from the outside. I have one set on a mtb and another on the fixed gear, and luckily have had no failures. I read some reviews on Amazon where with some cheap brands you can torque the mounting bolts as hard as possible and they either break or still won't hold the grip in place. Always avoid bike parts that are too inexpensive to be true. Duh. You get what you pay for. You won't remember you spent $30+ for grips when you clean a massive hill with a solid handlebar and stuck grips; you WILL curse yourself if a cheap grip won't hold onto the bar when you are plodding up that grade.


----------

